# Mystery snail emergency



## aprilm (Apr 10, 2012)

I have three mystery snails, and one of them managed to escape, fell on the floor, and was out of the tank long enough that it looked dead by the time I found it. I thought I had seen a little movement, so I just decided to put it into dechlorinated water and see what happened. Much to my surprise, it isn't dead, but I highly doubt it will survive the night.  The shell has lost most of its color, there's a 1/4" hole in it, and the body seemed very dried up. For now, it's in a small container in my aquarium (to keep the temperature constant), held in place by the aquarium lid, so it has quick access to air just in case.

Is there anything I can do, even if only to keep the poor thing comfortable during what are probably his/her last days?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

aww poor thing. I had a similar instnace where one was inside a decoration and when i picked it up the snail fell out and cracked. He died overnight.


----------



## aprilm (Apr 10, 2012)

Poor thing died last night. I have a bunch of eggs, so I have that to look forward to.


----------

